# [SN] Senegal | road infrastructure • routes Sénégal



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

highway runs from city center of Dakar to Rufisque, not far from the coast.

N1/Autoroute


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

More pics please.


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

City of Dakar with the environment and important ways. pink - 2x3 road, red - 2x2 way, 2x2 orange road (the road to the airport, boulevards, avenues ...) Squares are multi-level intersections and circles more circular intersection.
Blue - motorway Dakar - Diamniadio - Thies


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

The Dakar-Diamniadio-Thiès highway is one of the major infrastructural projects
that seeks to: 
(i) recreate the optimal conditions that would enable Dakar to fully play its role
as an economic centre; 
(ii) ensure balanced development of the country; 
(iii) define and
implement enhanced policies on urban transport, the environment, housing, hygiene and
sanitation; and 
(iv) as regards transport, restore the conditions required for the consolidation
of growth and promote the emergence of new investment and economic development zones
on the Dakar-Thiès highway.
The highway is also expected to allow for rapid connection
between the new Diass airport, the special integrated economic zone, and the future Business
Centre to be built on the existing airport site.


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

v interesting, thx for sharing


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Dakar Autoroute


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

:deadthread:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh France standard in the signs!


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

yeah it is too french. they can start their own model...


----------



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone know how the Autoroute around the north of Rufisique is getting on? There's been some recent updates to the Google Earth imagery of the area from November 2012, looks like it's coming along nicely!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Senegal - Dakar [2009]*

1-









2-









3-








Source: http://www.msf.pt/msf_PT/pf_infraestruturas_transporte_obras.aspx?tipo=transportes&tipo2=estradas


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Autoroute a peage itinerary


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay here the autoroute is officially marked as A1


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

> *Senegal: extension to the “Motorway of the Future” *
> 
> 
> *In February 2014*, Eiffage, via its Eiffage Sénégal and Eiffage TP subsidiaries, won a contract for the design and build, financing, operation and maintenance until 2039, of an extension to the Dakar-Diamniadio toll motorway, between the Diamniadio interchange and the Blaise Diagne International Airport (AIBD) currently under construction. This new 4-lane motorway section, extending 16.5 km, will link the centre of Dakar with the new airport.
> ...


Source: http://www.eiffage.com/en/home/le-g...n-cours/prolongement-de-lautoroute-de-la.html


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

Senegal Autoroute






Dakar


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ That YouTube channel is a gold mine


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*A1*

There is new satellite imagery of western Senegal in Google Earth dated 18 February 2016. It shows the A1 extension east of Dakar. An approximately 40 kilometer segment is under construction. It looks nearly completed to the new airport, but farther from completion beyond the airport, where it turns south.

1. The under construction route.









2. The current temporary end of the autoroute.









3. A new interchange.









4. A toll plaza west of the airport. It is approximately 50 meters wide.









5. interchange to the airport.









6. A future interchange with the autoroute to Thiès









7. south of the airport









8. current end of construction


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

Some pics from my trip last week, by A1 from Dakar, some local roads and back.

1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

6. A bit France 


7. 


8.


9.


10.


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

11.


12.


13.


14.


15. Back to Dakar


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

16.


17. Rain with the sand 


18.


19.


20.


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

21.


22.


23. 3 lines to Dakar, 1 way


24.


25.


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

25.


26.


27.


28. City traffic


29.


Hope you enjoyed


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

>


Cape of bitches :lol:


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

A little different, but still interesting!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*A1*

The autoroute extension east of Dakar will open 'in 10 days'. It includes A1 from Diamniadio to the airport, and another autoroute from there to the south, near Sindia. It's approximately 34-35 kilometers of new motorway.

A1 is supposed to run east to Thiès and beyond. The section from the new airport to Thiès recently began construction (early 2016 or late 2015 according to satellite imagery). Another motorway will run south from the Airport to M'Bour. No number is known, though A2 seems logical. There will be a trumpet interchange between A1 and 'A2'.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The autoroute from Diamniadio to M'bour will open to traffic on 15 October. It's approximately 39 kilometers of new motorway, and appears to be a part of two routes; Dakar - Thiès and a southern branch to M'bour and beyond. A trumpet interchange has been constructed near the new Blaise Diagne International Airport.

The inauguration was planned for 19 August, but was postponed due to a disagreement over toll rates. It was resolved after the French prime minister Valls visited Senegal.

http://www.leral.net/Transport-L-au...-ouverte-au-public-le-15-octobre_a181572.html


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Well done to Senegal for investing on infrastructure projects.....are there any other motorway projects under construction or in planning stages?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The soon-to-be-opened motorway to M'Bour will be extended another 106 km to Kaolack. It should be completed by 2019, which seems like an ambitious goal.

http://www.lesoleil.sn/component/k2...aolack-l-autoroute-realisee-d-ici-a-2019.html


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The soon-to-be-opened motorway to M'Bour will be extended another 106 km to Kaolack. It should be completed by 2019, which seems like an ambitious goal.
> 
> http://www.lesoleil.sn/component/k2...aolack-l-autoroute-realisee-d-ici-a-2019.html


That....is a good thing.....however, in the aftermath of this route's construction, is Senegal capable of developing a country-wide motorway network??


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Senegal is currently focusing on two long-distance motorway projects, an east-west route from Dakar to Touba, and a southern branch to Kaolack. Combined it would be some 250-300 km of motorway.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Senegal is currently focusing on two long-distance motorway projects, an east-west route from Dakar to Touba, and a southern branch to Kaolack. Combined it would be some 250-300 km of motorway.


It's a good beginning, i think....


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The autoroute extension to M'bour is now scheduled to open next Monday: http://www.dakaractu.com/Autoroute-...troncon-Diamniadio-AIBD-ministre_a120405.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The autoroute east of Dakar opened to traffic yesterday.

It's a 17 kilometer segment of 'A1' from Bargny to Blaise Diagne Airport, and a 19 kilometer segment of 'A2' from the airport to Sindia.

An extension of 'A1' is current under construction from the airport to Touba, which is 150 kilometers long and is planned to open in 2018 or 2019.

So by 2019, there should be 221 kilometers of autoroute in Senegal.

map of the opened segment:









Official source: http://www.presidence.sn/actualites/ouverture-officielle-de-lautoroute-diamniadio-aibd-sindia_410


----------



## BL87 (Oct 17, 2016)

State broadcaster RTS 1 coverage on the opening 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDNRj5J8UBo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IONC4QZak64


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*N1*









Source: http://www.nrv-norvia.com/pt/projetos/estrada-nacional-rn1-birkelane-koungheul


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*A1*









Source: http://www.nrv-norvia.com/pt/projetos/autoestrada-pate-doie-pikine-2


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Ndioum Bridge*









Source: http://www.nrv-norvia.com/pt/projetos/ponte-de-ndioum-senegal


----------



## Vignole (Jul 2, 2010)

Street View available in Senegal


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

They are constructing an unusual motorway interchange east of the new Dakar Airport. 

The Dakar - Thiès motorway will intersect with a motorway to M'Bour.









Furthermore, the Thiès - Touba motorway (113 km) is planned to be completed by December 2018. The Blaise Diagne International Airport - Thiès section will be completed sooner, but a date is not mentioned.

http://www.dakaractu.com/AUTOROUTE-...tier-est-prevue-en-decembre-2018_a141197.html


----------

